# Sara Sampaio walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (26x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (21 Nov. 2017)

Thanks for Sara


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2017)

allererste Sahne


----------



## MetalFan (21 Nov. 2017)

:klasse: :thx: für Sara!


----------



## Toolman (24 Nov. 2017)

Die "Mode" wird auch jedes mal wilder


----------



## Nobullshit (29 Nov. 2017)

sara :WOW: :devil:


----------



## ratenhamster (2 Dez. 2017)

Super super super 
:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## 399 (3 Dez. 2017)

Jauzzaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lamour (25 März 2018)

I Love it! love2


----------



## Weltenbummler (26 März 2018)

Sara hat ein bildschönen Traumkörper.


----------



## weazel32 (26 März 2018)

Sara im sexy Gewand


----------



## hurradeutschland (8 Apr. 2018)

seeeeehhhrrr sexy


----------



## KingSchultz (27 Apr. 2018)

:thx: für den sexy Engel


----------



## jimmorrison74 (28 Apr. 2018)

Super Sexy. Dankeschön


----------



## starliner (12 Mai 2018)

engel (.)(.)


----------



## queenbey12345 (18 Mai 2018)

: Thx: Lovely!


----------

